# RIP Newtown Connecticut victims



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Some of you might have heard about the recent school shooting in the United States. I thought we should all recognize what happened last Friday as something terrible. 24 people died, 20 of them being innocent children. We should all try to grieve for them in one way or another, American or not. :rip:


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

lots being said here in uk... sad so sad,poor kids.. didnt stand a chance


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 2 little granddaughters , ages 3 and 6....if i lost them i would be beside myself with grief...it is unimaginable what the families are going through...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

First off my best wishes and condolences go to the parents and the children, and my worst curse words go to the reporters who shoved microphones in front of those poor traumatized children and interviewed them.

Whats even worse is all the new support for gun control this horrendous event has sparked, gun free zones just advertise to the sick and evil people, come shoot up this place, it will be a while before another man with a gun can stop you. His guns were illegally obtained anyways and he only used pistols for the shooting, his AR 15 was found in the locked trunk of his car afterwards.

People don't understand gun crimes only go up when law abiding citizens are stripped of their firearms, Australia has perfect statistics on this.

Also every recorded genocide has started with the government disarming their citizens for their own "protection".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok... STOP. This is the kind of thread that can turn real ugly, real quick.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry, TOS, wasn't intended to be this way.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, lets not go pro/anti-gun control here. Make a political thread.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Woops sorry got kinda carried away on this matter, I grew up in a redneckish family in Texas, I agree someone should lock this thread or delete it.


----------

